# Fully insulated "cooking vessel"



## loosegravel (Mar 3, 2020)

I've been working on a project to go with my smoke generator. I want to be able to walk away from the smoker and not worry about cooking temperature. So I have put this together. It's actually a Char-griller unit inside of a 55 gallon drum. The insulation is in between the halves. The heating element along with the manual thermostat came out of an older oven. The temperature can be dialed in. It also heats up and maintains the heat with no problem even when the ambient temperature is in the teens.


----------



## pit of despair (Mar 4, 2020)

loosegravel,
Looks great, please keep us posted on your smokes/cooks!  
Teddy


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

Great looking unit!
Al


----------

